# World Pushup Record Stands at... 3020 in One Hour?



## Marauder06 (Aug 11, 2018)

That's a lot of pushups.

*If they're actually pushups (link).*


----------



## Grunt (Aug 11, 2018)

I have come to the conclusion that things simply aren't what they used to be -- apparently, push-ups included!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm sorry....what is this thread about?


----------



## SaintKP (Aug 11, 2018)

My highschool gym teacher and wrestling coach would have destroyed us if we tried to do what they're calling a pushup and get away with it. 

Also _*"(Author’s Note:  This is stock art to get you to read the article, I’m not a girl.)"*_

accomplished its goal completely.


----------



## Box (Aug 11, 2018)

He certainly aint getting into the SFQC with those push-ups

The world record would be a Cadre grader saying "one-one-one-one"  3000 times in an hour without passing out from hypoxia.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 11, 2018)

Zero... one... one... two... two... two...


----------



## digrar (Aug 12, 2018)

Don't count that one, or that one, or that one, or that one, I can do this all day ladies.


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Aug 19, 2018)

Get your ass to the end of the line! I did not see a single push up. Maybe he was going super fast?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 20, 2018)

Um, no....  Hell, no.


----------



## Cookie_ (Aug 25, 2018)

Well (according to the linked article) this took place at his crossfit gym. Everyone knows how they judge "correct movements". 
Albany police officer sets push up world record


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 25, 2018)

This is like saying Usain Bolt can run a mile at the same pace he runs the 100m.
(9.58 x 16 = 2:30 ish)

There are alot of people that can do 100 PU in 2 min, but not alot that can keep that pace for more then 3 or 4 minutes.

FICTION!!!!


----------



## MikeDelta (Dec 8, 2018)

If anyone can work up to 3000 push ups in one go, they just simply have too much time on their hands...my .02


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 9, 2018)

Damn...I usta coulda...nope..not anymore....maybe after they replace my left shoulder I might get a few in...this guy...no disrespect but that aint quite the way I remember em...$.02


----------

